
Companies are moving staff to secret offices to evade Covid-19 - motorogo
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20200320-how-firms-move-to-secret-offices-amid-covid-19
======
aaron-santos
How does moving offices help when the virus spreads through people?

~~~
service_bus
If you read the article it's about separating people.

The more office spaces you have, the more you can divide people into isolated
groups.

------
mtmail
After 9/11 the company I worked for (Silicon Valley, 10.000+ employees) had a
truck with desks for engineers in case of emergency. Own power supply of
course. Like a full evacuation or fire or earthquake at the main campus. I've
never personally seen it on the campus.

